# More Divers



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Another, non-Omega, part of the diver collection. Finally got a bracelet for the Oris - much better than the vanilla rubber strap


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Very impressive collection of divers! I especially like the Doxa. That Oris and the Certina are very nice also.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow, fantastic collection Nalu







Do you have those with you on the field?









I like each and every one of them there, but is the Annonimo cream faced a tad difficult to read with the face color so light?









Wonderful and pricy collection there


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Fantastic collection Colin but the orange dialled Limes (1 tausand??) is a corker - do you have any more details (size, movement etc) on it?

Did you get the Citizen Eco drive I sent in exchange for the black knight?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks for the comments. As you'll read elsewhere, I'm home now Hakim. I did have the B&M Capeland shipped to me in Iraq, but I didn't wear it much. Not that I couldn't have: it's an excellent and hardy watch.

The pictures aren't very good - my Oly 5050's normally excellent macro capabiities have been severely affected after it's year in Iraq and A'stan. There is dust in between the lens elements (and I'm sure elsewhere). It doesn't seem to affect photos out beyond a few meters, but closeup photos are not very good. A service is in order, but at what cost?

The yellow-dial Millimetri is easy to read in the flesh - Anonimo dials are extremely sharp and have good depth. I've not dived it and not sure I will, with so many better options.

Paul, my parents brought Roy's package with them - the Citizen is charging in the window as I write. I've not forgotten that I still owe you a package, but it's en route from Karachi in my unit's container (and hopefully not FS in a bazaar there







). The Limes is a great watch - very compact and comfortable to wear. I'm not sure, but I think the 1Tausends are out of production. I believe it has the industry standard 2824, but it's the case and dial which make this a cracker.

The dial has white lume and a cotton matte finish that looks delicious.










The case is polished and well-appointed, with a decent sized crown. The lugs are gently curved and bars are the screw-in type. The bezel has a peripheral bevel and the insert is brushed, as are the top surfaces of the lugs.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Colin - beautiful watch indeed. I keep looking but have yet to see a Limes of any sort for sale on Ebay - I'll have to look elsewhere if I decide that I must have one.

Glad to hear that both you & the Citizen have arrived safely back in the US









Strangely enough my only eco-drive (Mission Antarctica) is also sitting on the window sill waiting for the sun (well daylight anyway) tomorrow morning. Unfortunately I think that the watch has a problem in that it doesn't seem to hold a charge for long, once it's out of direct light it soon indicates that it has a low charge - after 3 or 4 days the second hand moves in 2 second steps and the watch starts to lose time







. I'm thinking that the capacitor needs changing - so I suppose I'll end up having to send the watch to Citizen UK for repair. Bummer really


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Colin, looks like the 1K club photo needs an update


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Aye, but I need a new camera. Bidding on a Fuji S9000 right now - 10x optical zoom, but focuses down to 0.4". Should be great for watch photos!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another cool collection of watches Colin, you must miss them when you`re `away`









I hope you get long enough to enjoy each and everyone one of them before you go again


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Anonimos and Certinas are class..........................


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm loving the all black 'stealthy' Tag...have you got anymore pics and info on it?

cheers,

Andy


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Working on more photos of all the new watches, but the Omega 1000m is first up. Gotta get the new camera first, the Oly just can't seem to do it any longer. Don't know much about the TAG - this is about the only one I ever liked.

Home for a fair bit, though I'm aiming for a 6 month fellowship which means being away from the castle yet again


----------

